# deck macinery- windlass/capstans



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

As one of Alcocks BP Apprentices in the late 50's 60's and later at sea with the fleet. I seem to remember on the 50KDWT tankers the aft capstan may have been powered by a Clark Chapman low pressure (2 stage- Ring) wet steam turbine off the deck steam range 110 psi.
Any takers to correct me? either with BP or from the UK MN at the time.(Thumb)(==D)
Memories can be so fleeting???
50Kdwt BR- Queen; Bombadier; or the 70KDWT Mariner.
To my knowledge they performed admirably!


----------

